# I miss Monterrey



## mzdaisy (Nov 18, 2013)

I am back in my hometown in Michigan and after living in the Monterrey area since 2007 I miss being in Mexico. I tried to find an American company who could use my skills but was unable to secure a steady job to stay. I am 50 years old and I used to run a driver education company in Michigan. I have Dual Citizenship and am fully bilingual. My Mom is from the Monterrey area but she doesn't want anything to do with Mexico. I wish I could find someone who needed me so I can go back to live. Is there anyone out there who knows how I may secure work and living quarters in Monterrey Mexico? Please let me know!


----------

